# MAC - Extra Dimension - April 2012



## LMD84 (Jan 29, 2012)

Place all your *MAC Extra Dimension* swatches and product photographs in this thread - please ensure that your images are clear, in focus and as colour-accurate as possible! For the sake of clarity, I ask that official product images and swatches (those that you would find on a mailer postcard, sourced from MAC or posted on the official MAC website) are not posted in this thread.
	Please remember that Specktra has a posting guideline that all posted images be *no wider than 640 pixels or higher than 800 pixels* - if your image is any larger than that, please make a text link to the image instead.​ 





 


  	Check out the *MAC Extra Dimension* for the latest spicy dish:MAC Extra Dimension discussion


----------



## Allura Beauty (Mar 28, 2012)

In Extra Dimension Highlighters: more photos & review here.


----------



## Allura Beauty (Mar 29, 2012)

Eyeshadows: more photos & review here.


----------



## Allura Beauty (Mar 29, 2012)

Live swatches can be seen via video, here.


----------



## princess sarah (Apr 4, 2012)

Eyeshadow Swatches from blog, more details there


----------



## princess sarah (Apr 4, 2012)

Skin Finish Swatches from Blog - more details there


----------



## LeeleeBell (Apr 5, 2012)

*Click each image to see it full size*

*Modern Pewter*

  	No Flash





  	Flash





  	L-R Modern Pewter no primer, Modern Pewter over TF Glitter glue primer, Dalliance no primer, Dalliance over TF glitter glue primer
  	(don't forget to click to see this full size)


----------



## RayannaBanana (Apr 9, 2012)

My swatches

































  	Comparison Swatches


----------



## soco210 (Apr 13, 2012)

Superb







  	Grand Galaxy, Modern Pewter










  	Dark Dare, Young Venus, Blue Orbit


----------



## Morena.Doll (Apr 13, 2012)

Swatch of MAC Extra Dimension Skinfinish in Glorify




  	Swatch of MAC Extra Dimension Skinfinish in Superb


----------



## Jennifae (Apr 15, 2012)

More photos and swatches here.


----------



## Jennifae (Apr 15, 2012)

More photos and swatches here.


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Apr 20, 2012)

*Superb Skinfinish*


----------



## Jennifae (Apr 20, 2012)

More photos and swatches here.


----------

